# Reds & Flatty's, Moonlighting Trout



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*Trout & Redfish*

Turbid waters on elevated winds have had us dialed in on schools of Redfish from Matagorda Island to Mission Bay and all venues in between. The Wolf Pack has been working over solid Redfish ranging from mid to upper slot and beyond working bait over sand/grass, mud/grass, and clamshell. Driving deep into the back marsh on higher water and working outside beaches on lower water has kept clients deep in limits. Trout fishing continues productive on foot for our wading clientele but boat fishing has gotten pretty tough for Trout. 4,000 outdoorsmen follow us on *Instagram*

*Airboat Redfishing*

Capt. Chris Cady, an amazing talent on the water and gentle giant among fishing guides reported solid action and full limits for The Crismon family on Saturday. That was the first airboat trip we'd run in a few weeks so it was good to see that everything is setting up nicely for some cool weather rodeos. 8,100 folks follow us on *Facebook.*

*Night Time*

Wade fishing the full moon has been productive on Trout to 25" working topwaters over sand/grass shorelines. Capt. Chris Cady & Capt. Donnie Heath are reporting some great action under the moon. Check out our *Youtube Channel*

*Flounder Gigging*

Gigging has been a touch better of late on low water and we are primarily running trips on foot at the moment taking our bayboats to prodcutive waters and sliding in tight where flounder boats are presently unable to reach. The unpredictability of floundering this year was somewhat surprising but hey, that's fishing. More predictability on the positive side will be welcome as we head toward the run in late October.

*Alligator Gar*

Capt. James Cunningham is fishing a gar tournament today with Capt. Brett Phillips out of Rockport. No word on their position at the moment but James lit up some big ones scouting on Friday. We shall see. In the picture, from left to right, are Capt. Trey Ross and Capt. Kolten Braun.

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.






Flounder Gigging, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: A


----------

